# Lost Dayhikers Survive For Three Days on Creek Water and Hard Candy



## thetrailboss (Jul 24, 2006)

This was an *odd story*.  Any thoughts?


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 24, 2006)

Miami, Mercedes, it all adds up.

After drinking creek water for three days, I'm betting they're going to wish they'd died in about a week.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 24, 2006)

Guess they should have brought the picnic lunch with them instead of leaving it in the SUV.  :roll:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## SkiDog (Jul 24, 2006)

I know it was ONLY a day hike for a picnic..but I still say..HIKE PREPARED...I usually have enough to get me through a night in the woods if lost.....dont know about 3 days...but be prepared..

M


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 24, 2006)

I think that this speaks to their lack of experience....


----------



## SkiDog (Jul 24, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> I think that this speaks to their lack of experience....



exactly.....

M


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 24, 2006)

i wouldn't quite call these people "hikers". sounds like they were tourists looking for a waterfall with no hiking experience. it takes more than just stepping on a trial to be a hiker. could have been worse. these folks violated the most basic rule in not back tracking once they got lost... if you are lost, you gotta head down, not up.

i don't think this is a preparation issue. waterfalls are a common attraction and many can be done with no gear (the article did not seem to specify this trail's particulars so we can't really judge). but some common sense goes a long way.


----------



## teachski (Jul 24, 2006)

What strikes me funny is that they were hiking to the waterfall to have a picnic, but their lunch was in the car.  I think they were hiking to find a spot to do something else.....


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 24, 2006)

teachski said:
			
		

> What strikes me funny is that they were hiking to the waterfall to have a picnic, but their lunch was in the car.  I think they were hiking to find a spot to do something else.....


coed naked picnicing?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 24, 2006)

teachski said:
			
		

> What strikes me funny is that they were hiking to the waterfall to have a picnic, but their lunch was in the car.  I think they were hiking to find a spot to do something else.....



Like smoke a joint?


----------



## marcski (Jul 24, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Like smoke a joint?


no they obviously did that before they left the car...(hence leaving lunch in the car...and getting lost).


----------



## John84 (Jul 24, 2006)

marcski said:
			
		

> no they obviously did that before they left the car...(hence leaving lunch in the car...and getting lost).



If you're high, the last thing that you're going to forget is food.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 25, 2006)

John84 said:
			
		

> If you're high, the last thing that you're going to forget is food.



And are we speaking from experience?  :lol:  :lol:  :wink:


----------



## John84 (Jul 25, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> And are we speaking from experience?  :lol:  :lol:  :wink:



I plead the 5th.  :wink:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 26, 2006)

bigbog said:
			
		

> I was particularly struck by the fact that this was an article by *CNN*...in which it contained no hints as to _how weak the Democrats were...and how powerful and morally righteous the Republicans were..._ :flame::-D.
> Sounds like they were pretty lucky enough to drink from the cleaner streams at the time...



Have to be careful on the politics line here......

:wink:


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Jul 26, 2006)

teachski said:
			
		

> What strikes me funny is that they were hiking to the waterfall to have a picnic, but their lunch was in the car. I think they were hiking to find a spot to do something else.....


 
Get your mind out of the gutter, Teachahhhhhhh!


----------



## Mike P. (Jul 27, 2006)

Hard candy the type found in the bottom of a purse....  The munchies usually don't hit right away.... (pleading the 5th for the 70's -83 or the Mark McGwire defense)

What did they do with the small foil wrapper..........


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 27, 2006)

Mike P. said:
			
		

> What did they do with the small foil wrapper..........



They probably fashioned it into a little one-hitter.

Not that I would know anything about that sort of thing. At all.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow...this thread has taken an interesting turn.


----------



## Mike P. (Jul 29, 2006)

One hitter?  I was thinking about protection & no I don't mean ropes & biners, that would be really weird for the kind of "hiking" they told the authorities they were doing.  

Ropes & biners might require a guide, their guide likely should have been Dr. Ruth

To bring it backon track, i don't think of them as hikers any more than I would call jogging two miles on the local rail trail a hike. (I haven't got lost yet)


----------

